# Great knitting ideas



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

:sm02:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Great ideas :sm24:


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

Brilliant ideas. Love the ring especially, I would love one of those


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

Great ideas. Especially love the silver jewelry.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Really like the jewelry.


----------



## GrandmaZo (Apr 9, 2017)

Agreed the jewellery great


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Excellent


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

If you love the ring, Staci - Very Pink tells you where to buy one onli

Great ideas


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Great to deas, true. Love the ear- rings and necklace.


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks for all these ideas in one place. Well done. Thanks. Susan


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I love the knitted earrings. When I made the village shopkeeper with a wool shop from one of Jean Greenhowe's patterns I had to knit about a dozen balls/skeins of yarn in different colours, they drove me mad as they were so fiddly to stuff.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I really like the earrings!


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Adorable. The needle sizer ring is so fun!


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Some of those look like they're for sale rather than to make.

Do you have any idea where they're sold?


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Awesome assortment!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

they are all great, what a wonderful idea.


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

I like the necklace--I could probably make it, but would rather find a place to purchase. Does anyone know what was used for the center dangle?


----------



## Gloriagail (May 14, 2014)

I looked on very pink, but could not find any of the silver jewelry. I'll keep looking.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

IndigoSpinner said:


> Some of those look like they're for sale rather than to make.
> 
> Do you have any idea where they're sold?


I found them on Pinterest.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Great ideas


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I could use that needle guage. Do you know where I could buy it?


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

I actually own a couple of those items. The circular needle necklace is the best conversation starter!


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

susanmjackson said:


> I actually own a couple of those items. The circular needle necklace is the best conversation starter!


Do you know where you got yours?


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

????


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

I love the jewelry, too - especially the necklace. I like the mug, but I'd probably offend a bunch of people.


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

What fun items. Will do the knit earrings and necklace.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

DebHow78 said:


> I love the jewelry, too - especially the necklace. I like the mug, but I'd probably offend a bunch of people.


I have a collection of mugs that offend some people and amuse others.


----------



## Dancin'n'Knittin' (Apr 17, 2014)

I like the swift idea. Not as intrusive as my umbrella swift.


----------



## ChocPieMom (Feb 8, 2011)

http://www.yarnnecklaces.com/default.aspx - patterns etc.


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

How clever!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Love them all and I just bought the necklace from Noble Yarns.


----------



## sheb61 (Apr 29, 2015)

Found knitted earrings on Etsy: http://www.etsy.com/listing/157386089/yarn-ball-earrings?ref=market


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

sheb61 said:


> Found knitted earrings on Etsy: http://www.etsy.com/listing/157386089/yarn-ball-earrings?ref=market


They don't have the ball on the end of the needles though.


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

bevvyreay said:


> Brilliant ideas. Love the ring especially, I would love one of those


Look up Very Pink videos. She wears one all the time and tells you where to purchase.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Great pieces.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

OMG! Look what I just found. You really have to see them all.
https://www.google.com.au/search?q=knitting+needle+gauge+pendant&client=firefox-b&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjl9vPb_eLTAhXHerwKHQAgABMQsAQILA&biw=1920&bih=947


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

thanks


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I like them all thank you Chezl for the link.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I want them ALL!

Hazel


----------



## Glendasue (Apr 29, 2011)

Very ingenious! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Those are great! Love the ring


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

grandmatimestwo said:


> I really like the earrings!


I bought the little ball and needle earings on Etsy. They are VERY tiny.


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

Just what I have been looking for to buy, would buy everyone!


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

They're all adorable. Love the ring & that's such an inventive yarn swift.


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

Chezl said:


> :sm02:


I have the ball and needles earrings, too. I also, just yesterday, purchased two pair of these....

https://thebuffalowoolco.com/products/earrings-1


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

These are great for sure! Thank you for sharing them with us. :sm17:


----------



## S Marie (Mar 20, 2017)

I once took little straw baskets. wound little balls of yarn, stuck in a couple of toothpicks and made a tiny basket of knitting supplies. These were little ornaments for a tree.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

What fun! Some of those are very clever.


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

how cute!


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

What great ideas!! How creative. :sm24:


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Love all of them! Especially like the idea of the home-made swift.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you for posting these great ideas. Christmas is coming you know.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

How fun! Some good ideas here!


----------



## Julienne (Aug 28, 2016)

I would love to know what the collaspable gadget from Knit Picks is called. I searched their site but didn't get anything like that as a result. Thanks!


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

lol I've seen those ring sizers for the past few yrs. 
$150!!!!! wow
http://malojos.com/shop/knitting-needle-gauge-ring
At that price (and I thought these were expensive...) I could buy quite a few of the snail-shaped sizers (from Debra's Garden I believe) at $17.
Knit gauges, crochet & Metric - http://www.debrasgarden.com/products.php?cat=9


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Julienne said:


> I would love to know what the collaspable gadget from Knit Picks is called. I searched their site but didn't get anything like that as a result. Thanks!


The Knit Picks tag is on the Yarn hank only. 
The apparatus is a standard collapsing/expanding rack, for clothing/mugs/etc...
It's set onto (or bonded/screwed to) a L Z Susan. Pretty simple to adapt from common household items.


----------



## Adnyl15 (Apr 6, 2017)

I love ❤ the jewelry !!! Where can we get it ?


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Yay for all!


----------



## sugamamaboots (Aug 9, 2014)

Wonderful wonderful wonderful


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Awesome


----------



## Gloriagail (May 14, 2014)

Thank you! You are good at this.


----------



## poppysnr (Aug 12, 2011)

I like the skein winder. I have both items so I could make it except I have a swift.


----------



## Jbenn (Jun 28, 2014)

Cute ideas!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

:sm24:


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

So creative.


----------



## maggie16 (Jan 25, 2017)

They are all so cute. Love the earrings.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

poppysnr said:


> I like the skein winder. I have both items so I could make it except I have a swift.


 lol - one can never have too many tools!
The beauty of this one: no matter how many pegs there are and their positions, sometimes the hanks just do not fit-too large/too small. This one is infinitely adjustable.


----------



## Creative MaryAnn (Dec 10, 2016)

Are those available in the US? I would be interested in the ring, actually several of the items.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

I bought the ring. It is nice and works great. Can't remember the site agree I bought it though.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

You can find the needle gauge pendant here: http://www.debrasgarden.com/proddetail.php?prod=7-12-09-10

The needle gauge rings are available here: http://malojos.com/shop/?category=Gauges


----------



## Ragdoll (Jan 21, 2011)

Want the cup. Giggle.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Wow, what great ideas. Thanks for sharing.Have been abroad, hence my late comment.


----------

